# Amplificador de 16 transistores con tarjeta RAM



## william gonzalez (May 17, 2013)

saludos,para mi es un placer pertenecer a esta comunidad y les doy las gracias por aceptarme.

soy un apasionado al sonido y es por lo tanto que tengo una inquietud; puedo utilizar un amplificador con 16 transistores con la tarjeta de sonido RAM con inyectores,para mover 4 parlantes AVC de 1200 Wts o tengo que hacerme a una de mas transistores.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 17, 2013)

Fijate por aqui :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=amplificador+ram&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Fusercp.php&ref=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Fprivate.php&ss=4472j1506880j16


----------



## detrakx (May 27, 2013)

Hola William, si quieres manejar potencia, podes utilizar un Ampli clase D. Yo arme 2 subidos por Ejtagle. y van muy bien.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-clase-d-25w-1250wrms-solo-2-mosfets-n-24854/

Saludos


----------

